# cockapoo howling



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi all
boycie is 14 months old
and havent had any problems but i came home from work as hubby was going and i had to pop to neighbours for a bit ....
was only gone 20 mins.....
came walking down the road and heard this howling!!!!!!!!
tought ahhhhhh shame...... as i got nearer realised it was coming from my house!!!!!!!!!!!
whys this happened??????
any one experienced this,,,,
do you think this is always hapening when im not around???


only we have a caravan and would hate to think he is doing this if and when we leave him there !!!!!

hope someone can shed some light
many thanks 
marzy
xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

not really got much idea, but was there any thunder in the distance as my golden retriever used to do this when he could hear thunder


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ooh I always wonder this about my dog, he always seems so good but I am sure he must make some noise sometimes. I have said to my neighbours to say if they hear anything but they are both doggy houses, one with a very yappy spaniel so I don't think they would even notice any noise. Is it worth asking other neighbours if they hear him? If not it may just be a one off as the fireworks are just starting to go off now.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree, fireworks & thunder storms are both happening tonight, it could be due to that, if neighbours don't tell you there is a problem then I wouldn't worry. Although we have two Border Collies next door (who are kept outside all day every day when no one is in) and they make a right racket! We've mentioned this countless times as they wake me up about 7.30/8am in the morning (my room is right next to them) & they have done absolutely nothing about it! Like putting the bloody dogs in the house! I really would love to report them if it continues, but mum says we shouldn't because they're neighbours, but we have told them about it! 
I'm sure your dog is fine, if no one tells you about your dog causing them problems, then I really wouldn't worry. I would always talk to people about problems before reporting anyway, so hopefully anyone else would do the same if this was an issue?
I hope it's just a one off due to weather & fireworks & it doesn't happen regularly  x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi i think it could be that you came home and didnt fuss him you went to your neighbours
first and he was all excited and then upset that you went away again. :whoo:  as for leaving him in a caravan lots of sites dont let you leave dogs alone in a van :cry2: it makes life difficult on site i know,


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Marzy ... tricky one .. thunder or fireworks would be my guess ... but monitor it, even if it means visiting your neighbour more frequently in the next few days .... test visits to see if he is howling on your return xxx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Ollie has howled a few times... Usually haven't got a clue what the cause is although he's on e done it a early morning as he was ill


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi guys
thanks very much for all your ideas and replies but i think if it wasnt fireworks its like dawny said......
i didnt fuss him before i went neighbours....
but we are allowed to do what we like, within reason on site!!!!
we only leave him in van if we are watching a band in eve and the pub will be busy otherwise he is everywhere with us!!
but thanks again guys
its given me some insight!!!!
he doesnt usually do ikt!!

take care
lots of cockapoo love
marzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

